# If you could, which type would you choose for yourself?



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

Relatively new to PerC, thought it would be an interesting question. 

Let me know what type you are, and why you chose the answer that you did.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

i'm an ESTP, and i voted for a not shy ESTP
you know, like a stereotypical one
a super cool badass one
with sunglasses


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

I'd want to be an ESTP or an ENTP, or hybrid of all the types.


----------



## clarinet cigarette (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm an INTP and I voted ENTP. All the smarts without the awkwardness.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm an ENTP and I voted INFJ, they're my definite favorite type and I think they're awesome people, so it would be great to be one myself.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm an ESFJ and I voted for ESFJ. There are difficulties that I struggle with as an ESFJ, but they're my struggles. Being another type would be too difficult to imagine and would mean forfeiting the good things about being ESFJ. So I want to become a better version of myself, not change myself entirely.


----------



## Liz (Jan 20, 2013)

Raichu said:


> i'm an ESTP, and i voted for a not shy ESTP
> you know, like a stereotypical one
> a super cool badass one
> with sunglasses



SHY estp? Say what?


----------



## VioletEvergarden (May 10, 2011)

Lol, only 1 vote for ISTP.


----------



## RachelAn (Jun 26, 2011)

I voted ENTP.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

INTP. I think that type would be cool to be. I could be more logical too, which would be helpful. I like my INXP, just my feeling preference gets problematic sometimes.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

I voted for ESTJ, my opposite  I'd love to feel conventional, assertive, masculine and ambitious. Even better if I can actually PRIDE myself on having those qualities and dismiss other people who don't as 'dumb', 'gay', 'weird', etc.


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

My own.
Because I love being myself.


----------



## phila (Jan 21, 2013)

I voted INTJ, but maybe could also be an ENTJ -- Definitely want to stick with NT but would like the ability to follow through more and commit...


----------



## Dauntless (Nov 3, 2010)

FacelessBeauty said:


> I'd want to be an ESTP or an ENTP, or hybrid of all the types.


I used to want ENTP, but I think INTJ would be a great match.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Liz said:


> SHY estp? Say what?


i know i know i'm a freak D:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

ENTP cause they da cool kidz on da block~


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

I am a [shy] ESTJ.
If I could have chosen my personality type, I would have picked either INFP or INFJ. I admire depth, which I feel is something I lack. I'd also like to to experience life from a feeler's perspective. Being a thinker, my emotions are so distant especially because my feeling function is _inferior_ Fi. 

Also being an ESTJ girl doesn't feel right to me. It seems like such a masculine personality type for a female to have, and I feel like I'm less of a woman because of it. :sad: I'm honestly not comfortable with it, but I'm trying to accept it.....


----------



## iowagal22 (Dec 17, 2012)

I like being an ENTP, but if I could, I think that I would make my P and J a lot more balanced. P drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

I love being an ENTJ, but it's difficult to fit in and difficult to be content with my surroundings. I hate always wanting more from people. 

I'd probably not change my type, but if I had to it'd be into an ESTP. They're so charming. Also, I'm not being typist but I've heard that sensors are relatively happier in life.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Ns are so overrated; 

ESTP/ISTP plz 





Genius (literally/Mensa), lives in the moment, powerful presence.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Just for one day - anything with an 'E' and an 'S'.

To actually fit in with more people, enjoy talking about lighter topics, and not mind following mainstream customs. To be more outgoing and possibly flirtatious. To not be stuck in an over-analytical, over-sensitive, and lonely existence. To actually be considered 'conventionally attractive' and closer to 'beautiful' in the eyes of most people. To not dwell on the past or idealize the future so much and to focus more on the present.

To keep on dreaming and make the changes to become that person? Or to just not care, and accept that I'll probably *never *become one of those people? By saying this, did I just inflate the egos of some who DO have all of the above traits, and who have 'E' and 'S' in their type, and give them MORE reason to think that my 'type' is 'weird'? 

Hold on a second. Why did I just ask that last question? If there are people who want to be arrogant about it, then they can go right ahead. I wouldn't want to waste my time around the likes of them, anyway.




Red is the Wolf said:


> My own.
> Because I love being myself.


Maybe it's time I start following suit, with my own self, and try to filter out what the world indirectly tells me to do? Easier said than done, though..... I can't exactly 'escape' the world. I can only try to surround myself with like-minded, non-threatening people. Which is another thing, but not on here.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

SnowFairy said:


> I am a [shy] ESTJ.
> If I could have chosen my personality type, I would have picked either INFP or INFJ. I admire depth, which I feel is something I lack. I'd also like to to experience life from a feeler's perspective. Being a thinker, my emotions are so distant especially because my feeling function is _inferior_ Fi.
> 
> Also being an ESTJ girl doesn't feel right to me. It seems like such a masculine personality type for a female to have, and I feel like I'm less of a woman because of it. :sad: I'm honestly not comfortable with it, but I'm trying to accept it.....



Let's trade brains <33333


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

SnowFairy said:


> Also being an ESTJ girl doesn't feel right to me. It seems like such a masculine personality type for a female to have, and I feel like I'm less of a woman because of it. :sad: I'm honestly not comfortable with it, but I'm trying to accept it.....


ESTP's are very stereotypically male, too. But that's the thing, it's just stereotypes. There's no reason why being an ESTJ would make you any less feminine.

Seriously though there should be like support groups for all the ExTx girls and IxFx guys.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

FancyProseStyle said:


> I love being an ENTJ, but it's difficult to fit in and difficult to be content with my surroundings. I hate always wanting more from people.


THAT'S THE BEST BIT!

Expand your description and examples so I can rerationalize your head


----------



## ChosenOne (Jan 17, 2013)

INFP voted INFP


----------



## wen (Dec 27, 2011)

SnowFairy said:


> Also being an ESTJ girl doesn't feel right to me. It seems like such a masculine personality type for a female to have, and I feel like I'm less of a woman because of it. :sad: I'm honestly not comfortable with it, but I'm trying to accept it.....





Raichu said:


> ESTP's are very stereotypically male, too. But that's the thing, it's just stereotypes. There's no reason why being an ESTJ would make you any less feminine.
> 
> Seriously though there should be like support groups for all the ExTx girls and IxFx guys.


I so agree with this. So I voted ENFJ.

I'm an INTJ (girl) and a lot of times I find it super-annoying when everyone expects me to be a certain way (which I'm not), which in turn means it feels like no one truly knows me. Personally I like my personality, so in reality I probably wouldn't change even if I somehow got the opportunity, but it would be interesting to see what being eg, an ENFJ, would be like. To not have to deal with people assuming you're a jealous kind of person, or sensitive or whatever. And it would be nice for stereotypical girls to not expect you to take their when they're having boyfriend-troubles, because usually I think they're just being drama queens.. Things like that.


----------



## Alvis Oswin (Jun 25, 2012)

*ENTP voting for INFP* Anything with a high Ne, plz. (ENTP, ENFP, INTP, INFP)


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

I voted ENTP because why would i want to change, i'm awesome.


----------



## FancyProseStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

Thomas60 said:


> THAT'S THE BEST BIT!
> 
> Expand your description and examples so I can rerationalize your head



I LOVE IT WHEN PEOPLE ANALYZE ME. But I'm afraid I don't understand what you want me to say quite well, and my responses would be lengthy. PM me or something


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I,m ESTJ and I choose the same personality type for myself because I like the way I am and my personality type .


----------



## Naught (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm an INTP, I voted INTP.
That's just who I am, I don't really want to change, I've got enough issues as an INTP, no need to bother with the social ones.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

ENTJ, no doubt.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

TMPEH said:


> Just for one day - anything with an 'E' and an 'S'.
> 
> To actually fit in with more people, enjoy talking about lighter topics, and not mind following mainstream customs. To be more outgoing and possibly flirtatious. To not be stuck in an over-analytical, over-sensitive, and lonely existence. To actually be considered 'conventionally attractive' and closer to 'beautiful' in the eyes of most people.


Actually, for an ESTP, I was shockingly unpopular in high school. I know ESxP's are supposed to be like at the very top of the food chain, but believe me, I wasn't anywhere close. My INFP sister was much more popular than I was. I was even picked on a little bit, because I was shy, and chubby, and had acne. And because I wouldn't stand up for myself, because it didn't hurt my feelings or anything. I was all "sticks and stones, yo." Which is really weird, now that I think about it. Anyway, I mean, I had my friends, and it's not like they were all total losers, (not like I was >.>), but I never had more than a couple of good friends at a time.

And I'm not gonna sell myself short. I know that I can be charming, and I know that I'm funny and likable, and I even know that I'm pretty attractive. I'm a firm believer, though, that how good you look depends 100% on how much effort you put into it. It makes me so sad when kids don't even try, and then are hard on themselves because they think they're not pretty. I'm like "Nooo, don't you see? The _only_ difference between you and that model is that she's had her hair and makeup done professionally!" I know, for real, because I was that kid. I was all "wah wah how come I'm not pretty it's not fair," and then I started wearing makeup and, like, brushing my hair, and I was like "oh, hey, I just discovered a brand new thing which is that I'm actually like kinda pretty when I try to be." Anyway, my point is that no type can guarantee popularity or attractiveness. If those are things you want, you have to work for them. And I mean "you" as in "people in general," not you specifically.* 



> To keep on dreaming and make the changes to become that person? Or to just not care, and accept that I'll probably *never *become one of those people?


Nobody is ever just stuck being an outsider. I mean, don't get me wrong. I don't think being one of the popular cool kids is better in any way. It's whatever makes you happy, though, and if there's something you don't like about yourself, you owe it to yourself to change that. And I don't mean trying to be someone else, or another type. If you're an INFP, you can't and shouldn't try to be another type. Recognize your strengths, embrace your type, but also realize that your type doesn't restrict you in any way. There's no reason why an INFP can't be outgoing or flirtatious or conventionally attractive. Being true to yourself is important, but that doesn't mean just accepting your weaknesses. Be you, but be the best you that you can. And, yeah, maybe stuff like being outgoing is gonna be a little harder for an introvert than an extrovert, but it's definitely not impossible. You've just gotta work on it. And like I said, of course there's nothing wrong at all with being more reserved, but if you really want to be more outgoing, and you really think that would make you happier, then it's worth the effort.

*seriously though wtf is up with the English language. why do we not have two separate words for that -__-


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm ENTP. I voted ENTP. But my second choice would probably be ISTP. I think they are way cool.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm an xNTJ.

I would choose xNTJ.

But if I was NOT ALLOWED to choose xNTJ, I'd still choose xNTJ.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

yannibos said:


> I'm an xNTJ.
> 
> I would choose xNTJ.
> 
> But if I was NOT ALLOWED to choose xNTJ, I'd still choose xNTJ.


wow what a rebel


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll stick with INTP. I like being one.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Raichu said:


> wow what a rebel


HAHA actually, my second choice would probably be an ESTP, honestly. My little brother is an ESTP, and he has qualities that I wish I had.

But, then again, I'd be hard pressed to get rid of my N. I love being an intuitive type.


----------



## lemonbalm (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm an INTJ and would like to be an ENFP or ISTJ/ESTJ


----------



## Tals (Jan 22, 2013)

INFJ and I voted INFJ. Though at times I am saddened when people misunderstand me, I wouldn't trade who I am for any other type.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Hard to choose but I'll say ISFP. I really wouldn't mind being able to feel like I actually exist. I'm often so out of touch with reality that nothing's exciting anymore, simply because it doesn't feel _real_. Maybe a strong dosage of Se would help with that.


----------



## Azure Bass (Sep 6, 2010)

While figuring out my type I found out I'd want to be an ENTJ if I could choose my type. I'm in envy of ENTJs and INTPs. Te-Ni and Ti-Ne combinations make for applications that, when developed, I appreciate greatly.


----------



## SailorStar (Jan 23, 2013)

I am an ENFP and I chose INTJ because I happen to be dating one, and we are compatible. We are yin/yang, opposite and yet meeting somewhere in the middle. He is practical and cool, calm, and collected where I am not. He just knows me like no one else.


----------



## jjr667 (Jul 4, 2012)

INFJ, i wanna know what it means to have dominant introverted intuition lol


----------



## zain_ahmed (Jan 12, 2013)

I love who I am, I just wish I was more confident and vocal about myself.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm an INFP who voted INFP because he's relatively happy being an INFP.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm an INTP and I voted INTJ because if I were an INTJ I'd probably be more productive. That being said I'd still rather stay an INTP.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Raichu said:


> Actually, for an ESTP, I was shockingly unpopular in high school. I know ESxP's are supposed to be like at the very top of the food chain, but believe me, I wasn't anywhere close. My INFP sister was much more popular than I was. I was even picked on a little bit, because I was shy, and chubby, and had acne. And because I wouldn't stand up for myself, because it didn't hurt my feelings or anything. I was all "sticks and stones, yo." Which is really weird, now that I think about it. Anyway, I mean, I had my friends, and it's not like they were all total losers, (not like I was >.>), but I never had more than a couple of good friends at a time.
> 
> And I'm not gonna sell myself short. I know that I can be charming, and I know that I'm funny and likable, and I even know that I'm pretty attractive. I'm a firm believer, though, that how good you look depends 100% on how much effort you put into it. It makes me so sad when kids don't even try, and then are hard on themselves because they think they're not pretty. I'm like "Nooo, don't you see? The _only_ difference between you and that model is that she's had her hair and makeup done professionally!" I know, for real, because I was that kid. I was all "wah wah how come I'm not pretty it's not fair," and then I started wearing makeup and, like, brushing my hair, and I was like "oh, hey, I just discovered a brand new thing which is that I'm actually like kinda pretty when I try to be." Anyway, my point is that no type can guarantee popularity or attractiveness. If those are things you want, you have to work for them. And I mean "you" as in "people in general," not you specifically.*
> 
> ...


Your advice really meant a lot to me. Thank you so much.

When I was in high school, I actually attempted to project a more outgoing persona - and ended up fooling almost everyone with it, despite the fact that I was still an introvert at heart. I remember telling a group of people my story about how I was bullied in middle school and how I was an easy target because I was so shy. The people around me couldn't believe it, to my surprise. Nevertheless, I had many acquaintances but _very _few (and sometimes, none) who I could call 'friends'. I still have that trust issue to this day, actually (partially due to the effects of being bullied and partially due to my personality in general).

I think, personally, our perception of beauty has been warped for a long time. We're made to believe that being 'pretty' means wearing makeup to 'enhance' our features, amongst other things. So yeah, it is kind of sad when we fall into that trap and become insecure. On occasion, I don't mind wearing makeup, dressing up nicely and styling my hair because it makes me feel good. However, I also read about the long-lasting effects that result from using certain beauty products on a daily basis, so I try to be comfortable in my natural state for as many days as I can.

Nowadays, I kind of 'dwell' in my introverted cabin full of my many thoughts. Although it does get lonely sometimes, and you're right - I, and people in general, just have to work towards finding our inner strengths instead of accepting our weaknesses. I'm pretty sure it WILL be worth the effort once I try to change what I dislike about myself, and stick to who I truly am at the same time.


----------



## oswinoswald (Jan 19, 2013)

As an INTP I chose ENTP, but in reality I'd like to be 50/50 on extraversion/introversion. Some of the ENTPs I know are extremely clever and great thinkers, but they also tend to be unable to flesh out one idea until it is complete. I do envy the endless stream of ideas though. 0.0


----------



## Red is the Wolf (Jan 24, 2012)

TMPEH said:


> Just for one day - anything with an 'E' and an 'S'.
> 
> To actually fit in with more people, enjoy talking about lighter topics, and not mind following mainstream customs. To be more outgoing and possibly flirtatious. To not be stuck in an over-analytical, over-sensitive, and lonely existence. To actually be considered 'conventionally attractive' and closer to 'beautiful' in the eyes of most people. To not dwell on the past or idealize the future so much and to focus more on the present.
> 
> ...


Accept? You shouldn't be accepting, you should be flaunting those traits of yourself. INFPs are so genuine, so special.

I know an ESTJ 3w2, and she wishes she could be like you. She constantly slaves off to people, seeking assurance and comfort from whoever she can to know that she's loved. And she is. But I also know that her lack of identity eats her up inside. She constantly desires to be different, individualistic, and overplays her strengths to seem different. She always searches to be deep and have that natural depth that you INFPs have.

The points she wish she had are YOUR strong points. That popular, applauded overachiever wishes she could have what you have: depth and individuality.

^ This is the truth too. I'm not only saying this to make you feel better and appreciate yourself, but to let you know that you do have something special and, truthfully, overwhelmingly desired (even by me, too roud.

And Gosh, conventionally attractive, your personality itself is attractive. :tongue:

Btw, as both Fi doms, we're both people who have to deal with the tide of the world against us (unless I'm understanding Fi wrong). It's definitely hard (I have few friends ; u but that defiance against the mainstream and knowing that I'm different makes it all the better!  iPhones? Pfft... Okay fine I got an Android but only because my mother actually forced me to get it. :dry:

Overall, stay strong.  You're not weird, just everyone else is. roud:


----------



## TemptedFate (Sep 8, 2011)

ENFJ. I love who I am and wouldn't want to change myself. So, that's why I chose what I chose .


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Red is the Wolf said:


> Accept? You shouldn't be accepting, you should be flaunting those traits of yourself. INFPs are so genuine, so special.
> 
> I know an ESTJ 3w2, and she wishes she could be like you. She constantly slaves off to people, seeking assurance and comfort from whoever she can to know that she's loved. And she is. But I also know that her lack of identity eats her up inside. She constantly desires to be different, individualistic, and overplays her strengths to seem different. She always searches to be deep and have that natural depth that you INFPs have.
> 
> ...


Wow, I guess this is what they call the 'grass is greener' syndrome. All of us, regardless of how well-liked we may be, have desired to be someone we're not at one point in our lives.

It's also funny because I happened to score %100 Fi (%20, %40, and %80 for each of the other seven) on a test that I recently took. Of course, its accuracy is always questionable. And you're right; one of the things that 'Fi-doms' constantly have to deal with is the unwillingness to conform. If you wish to, you can read more about each of the cognitive functions using these links: Jungian Cognitive Functions - Information, http://www.the16types.info/vbulletin/content.php/134-Lenore-Thomson-MBTI-Functions

And thank you! Your words made me feel a lot better. I can tell that you have a great personality as well, so keep staying true to yourself.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I'm really happy with having an isfp personality type. I feel as if I am always in a world of beautiful colors and shapes. But if I could pick my type, I would pick enfj. It is just a wonderful personality type. I would look in the mirror and smile if I were an enjf... but, then again, I look in the mirror and smile because I am an isfp...


----------



## jnfrr (Nov 30, 2012)

own type, INFP! even though I fucking hate it sometimes xd 2nd choice.... ENFP


----------



## studio.basecat (Apr 4, 2013)

i'm an INTP and i love the way i am so i voted for my own type. XD


----------



## Neitophen (May 11, 2013)

I'm fine with being an ENTP, but if i had to choose i'll probably want to be an ESTP.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm an INTP, but being an ENTJ seems appealing to me. I like my type though...


----------



## Soulfully (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd stay INFP, it's awesome! I like INFJ too but I'd rather marry one than be one! :blushed:


----------



## Forget (Jun 26, 2012)

I really enjoy my type, and I have absolutely no desire to change it. Still, it could be fun to test, for example a day, of being an INTP or an ENTP/J.


----------



## dresden_doll (Aug 6, 2013)

I am an INFP and find that I relate to a lot of the INFP characteristics, such as empathy/compassion and sensitivity, and but I think a lot of my values also overlap with INFJs. I would also like to sub the P with J because I would like to be more decisive and procrastinate less--really, just accomplish more of my goals with more discipline. However, I love being INFP too  I think, as another poster said, I would rather mary an INFJ than be one. Same goes for INTJs!


----------

